# Shy on Gmod



## TimidDid (Jul 1, 2015)

I just joined Steam and the first game I got was Garry's Mod and I truly enjoy it. I wanted to try servers and I did. The first thing I couldn't handle was people taking to me, not to the chat, the mics that project the players voice. So, I turned it off so I could't hear people talk to me. After a while, I meet this guy and he was pretty chill. I only told him I could only be in chat and he was fine with that. We didn't talk very much cuz he was using his mic to communicate to other people around us. The thing that was weird about him was that he kept giving me objects to hold and it would be anything random. IDK why he was doing this. Anyways he requested me on Steam... I have no clue how he found me cuz the server I was in gave us fake names. So, i'm scared to accept because he might push me to use a mic, want to play whenever i'm not available or just be weird. Do people have and friends on steam that they met once and are friends but never play and/or talk again? Because i'm also afraid of that.

Picture: Me and him (the purple guy) and he's making a DJ thing and that radio is the object that he kept giving me the most...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I get anxiety in text conversations too, I play an mmo but there's not much need for frequent interaction. The only people I have on steam that I haven't at this point blocked are my brother and best friend (but I only had about 8 people added on steam anyway.) I don't play games with them though either, I just use steam to talk to my friend because I wanted to get off Facebook and he's not on Skype.

Hermit level 1000


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Ehhh it's good to make friends and stuff, even if they never talk to you again. 'Cause for every 50 people you meet and never talk to again there's usually 1 or 2 that can actually become friends. Adding random people I met in games is how I met most of my net friends and a couple of them I still talk to years and years later, even if the vast majority of people I added did end up being people you add and never talk to again. And for chat, you get used to text chat after a while and voice chat people don't bug you about too much (unless they're mean, then you just ignore them).


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Gaming friends are a gamble. A lot of people on the Internet are weird but if you've talked to him before I'd say go with your gut. It's kind of strange that he found you, but there's ways for that to happen that we just forget. There are no consequences to breaking off a Steam friendship if things go sour, anyway.

I know how you feel, though. I play with a small group on FFXIV and I wouldn't even be in the Vent if I hadn't run a few dungeons with one of the other late-night people my friend wasn't usually in there. I feel like a cat peering out from under the couch at everyone. 

I'm still scared of everyone else. Even the shy one. Especially our head honcho. I passed him in a town and ran in the other direction.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

It's either somewhere in your profile, or maybe in the game tab. You can view the players you have played with recently. If there were only a few people on the server that's probably how he found you, and maybe he just sent invites to everyone, nothing stalkery or scary about it. 

I used to medic in DayZ and met a lot of people that way, most I never hear from anymore... One I rarely get messages from for random things and I usually don't respond. (Asked for help in CS:GO,which I don't even own lol... And asked to trade a card during the summer sale, I just sent him a trade request with what he wanted in return for one I needed)

My irrational fear with steam friends ( in addition to them wanting to play all the time and getting roped into it) is that they'll judge me for some of the games I play as being "boring" or "girly" but I really doubt anyone has the time or the interest to be THAT concerned about what I'm playing.... And yeah I too have trouble talking on mics, I got used to it a little bit in DayZ but I usually had to make sure they were nice first or be playing with someone in a group before I'd feel comfortable enough to use a mic.

You could always say you don't have a mic and when you aren't feeling social enough to play with people you could ignore game requests/messages and then later say something like: 
"Oh that was my friend that was on."
" I didn't see it"
Or
"I was afk"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

GMod imo isn't a suitable first Steam game to play for the socially anxious unless you think you could benefit from the sudden exposure. Same goes for other voice chat enabled games. You could mute the voice chat but that would obviously create a communication barrier, some people don't pay attention to the text chat while talking.


----------



## Mirukana (May 16, 2015)

mentoes said:


> GMod imo isn't a suitable first Steam game to play for the socially anxious unless you think you could benefit from the sudden exposure. Same goes for other voice chat enabled games. You could mute the voice chat but that would obviously create a communication barrier, some people don't pay attention to the text chat while talking.


Thats the problem i'm having! >,< I mic for awhile but just got too much for me to handle but no one pays attention to text. Just glad to see not only one in gmod who gets all anxious over the mic stuff and adding >,<


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I probably wouldn't mic even in private rooms but it'd probably be never in public ones. The main reasons are that I don't like my voice and I wouldn't know what to say, but I've also heard a lot of people say that once they figure out you're a girl the other players either don't want to help or spend the whole time making you the centre of attention out of the whole group. No thanks.


----------



## Mirukana (May 16, 2015)

Charmander said:


> I probably wouldn't mic even in private rooms but it'd probably be never in public ones. The main reasons are that I don't like my voice and I wouldn't know what to say, but I've also heard a lot of people say that once they figure out you're a girl the other players either don't want to help or spend the whole time making you the centre of attention out of the whole group. No thanks.


omg thats literally true, the last part. its like they find out your a girl and just cant stop bothering you. Sometimes even in the rp servers. its really annoying when youre just trying to play the game.


----------



## Antiquated Mech (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd like to think that people would be used to the fact that, shockingly, females play games too but I guess it's still a novelty for some.

I would like to get over my own phobia of using a mic so I could try and help co-ordinate things a bit more when I play Overwatch - I do try and communicate via text chat but since I sometimes overthink what I'm trying to type the match can be pretty much over before I can finish a sentence. :lol


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Antiquated Mech said:


> I'd like to think that people would be used to the fact that, shockingly, females play games too but I guess it's still a novelty for some.
> 
> I would like to get over my own phobia of using a mic so I could try and help co-ordinate things a bit more when I play Overwatch - I do try and communicate via text chat but since I sometimes overthink what I'm trying to type the match can be pretty much over before I can finish a sentence. :lol


Bastion ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) btw I like talking on microphone its fun :-3


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have the same problem and never used mic while gaming, I am actually like a bot and a lot of people call me that because i always remain silent even when a person is trolling me or insulting me. The best way to practice talking with a mic is doing it with a friend that you trust or know him/her for a period of time, also you should join some of the small steam groups which should be a good idea to start talking.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I used to be able to chat in game lobbies and now I can't  I'm worried what I sound like on a mic to people and afraid of being judged cause from games like Gmod..there kinda interesting. :/ So my days as of right now, running around with a mic are over...until I somehow recover...I hope.


----------

